# big snake



## win3006 (Oct 7, 2009)

any one seen this e-mail said it was in Clarke County, AL


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 7, 2009)

lots of speculation of where its from.. but I don't care what state.. that is a good and dead ern!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a big un alright but he ain't got a thing on that 7'3" rattler they got in St Augustine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Davans (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like Alabama.....and that feller holding it up don't look none too bright( no offense ).....that snake aint dead enough to be playin with.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 7, 2009)

Why kill it ?


----------



## TDBone (Oct 7, 2009)

That joker is THICK!


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 7, 2009)

why kill it?  cause here in the real world where we go out in the woods to hunt and fish and hike we don't need rattlesnakes. i know, they kill mice, well we can buy rat traps that do that also.to me theres a huge difference in poisonous snakes and non poisonous snakes. make me happy and kill all of the poisonous ones.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 7, 2009)

> why kill it? cause here in the real world where we go out in the woods to hunt and fish and hike we don't need rattlesnakes. i know, they kill mice, well we can buy rat traps that do that also.to me theres a huge difference in poisonous snakes and non poisonous snakes. make me happy and kill all of the poisonous ones.



I'm in the woods at least three times a week and love seeing snakes. Venomous and non-venomous. Make me happy and don't kill any of them.

RW


----------



## thomas williams (Oct 7, 2009)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> Why kill it ?



go ahead and let one bite ya. then let me know if ya still wanna ask "why kill it"


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 7, 2009)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> Why kill it ?



ya ever eat one?  you'd know why!


----------



## E_Catron (Oct 7, 2009)

That thing is massive!! ive never seen 1 that big. 

BTW my stand on killing snakes is only kill poisonous ones near homes, camp sites etc...


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Oct 8, 2009)

biggest Timber I've seen by far, thick!


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 8, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> biggest Timber I've seen by far, thick!



Thats a nice one but not the biggest. hes holding that snake 5 feet from his body and that is a shovel handle its on, compare the girth of the snake to that. that is def. a pretty big snake though! and beautiful too!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 8, 2009)

I should not look at posts like this just before heading out into the woods in the dark.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 8, 2009)

I think theres a little optical illusion going on too. Timber/canebreak rattlers dont get that big, do they?


----------



## olchevy (Oct 8, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> Thats a nice one but not the biggest. hes holding that snake 5 feet from his body and that is a shovel handle its on, compare the girth of the snake to that. that is def. a pretty big snake though! and beautiful too!



exactly! I have seen this somewhere before and the people pointed that, lil bit of an optical illusion, make it cloer to the camera without "noticibly" holding it closer and walah something just tripled in size


----------



## Henpecked (Oct 8, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> That's a big un alright but he ain't got a thing on that 7'3" rattler they got in St Augustine a couple of weeks ago.



They look pretty similar, but I would have killed both without much thought.  I don't trust anything that doesn't have shoulders.  Furthering that, I don't trust anyone that enjoys things that don't have shoulders.  The only snakes I like are the ones that eat spiders, especially the ones that eat the spiders who stretch their web between two trees at face level.  Show me one of those snakes and I'll let it live.

That snake is not relaxed enough to be handling in that manner, particularly while paying attention to something else, i.e. a camera.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 9, 2009)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I should not look at posts like this just before heading out into the woods in the dark.



Don't worry about that, snakes don't come out when it's dark


----------



## donald-f (Oct 10, 2009)

people hold snakes close to camera and away from body the same way fishermen hold fish.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like a really big timber rattler


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Big un,beautiful markings too !


----------



## Ytka (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate people doing two things he's doing.

1.) Killing an animal for no good reason. I understand some people still have that little caveman in the back of their heads that screams "OH NOES! IT'S A SNAKE! KILL IT!" that overrides any rational thought, but most likely that snake wouldn't have ever bitten anyone. It's just a snake, doing what snakes do. If a person gets bit by it, they're the one at fault. 

2.) Why hold the snake up 6" from the camera, so no one can tell how big it actually is. That snake could be anywhere from 2' long to 6' long.


----------



## Battlewagon (Oct 11, 2009)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> Why kill it ?



Uhh, cause they taste good. Now to find me another one.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just glad it's dead..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 12, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm just glad it's dead..




I'm going to put one in your blind bag the next time we go hunting together.  I promise you it* PROBABLY *won't be poisonous....although we will find out for sure after it bites you


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 12, 2009)

still a big snake


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 12, 2009)

u guys ain't right. i have guest down every week, if i found this guy i have two options, i shoot him, or if he is docile i catch him and transport him to the club next door. film at 11:00.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ridge Walker said:


> I'm in the woods at least three times a week and love seeing snakes. Venomous and non-venomous. Make me happy and don't kill any of them.
> 
> RW


that old boy gets a hold of u you wont be ridge walking anymore!


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 13, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> u guys ain't right. i have guest down every week, if i found this guy i have two options, i shoot him, or if he is docile i catch him and transport him to the club next door. film at 11:00.



stick that bad boy in someones toilet

I think youd get a better reaction


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't kill any snakes at all when out in the woods. Just walk around it , instead of killing it just because it makes you feel good.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 14, 2009)

Too All you boys that whine and complain about killing venomous snakes, there are 2 less hunters in the woods already this year KILLED by rattlesnakes. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 14, 2009)

I've read the details about the Winder man that died, does anyone have a link to a news report about the second man that died that people have been talking about? 
Please keep in mind folks, that while it is sad and upsetting when someone dies of a snakebite when in the woods, the chances of it happening to you are very, very slim.  Many more lives are lost in the woods due to accidental shootings, falling out of stands, bee stings  etc. Also, most victims of snakebite are either messing with or trying to kill the snake. You are safer by just leaving it alone. Heck, you'd be saving more lives by killing all the dogs in the country than all the snakes. Not that I want people to not hunt from stands, or to kill dogs...I'm just trying to put it into perspective.

RW


----------



## cball917 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ytka said:


> I hate people doing two things he's doing.
> 
> 1.) Killing an animal for no good reason. I understand some people still have that little caveman in the back of their heads that screams "OH NOES! IT'S A SNAKE! KILL IT!" that overrides any rational thought, but most likely that snake wouldn't have ever bitten anyone. It's just a snake, doing what snakes do. If a person gets bit by it, they're the one at fault.
> 
> most likely they will bite. you must have not heard about the 2 people that have already died this year from rattlenake bites. might not have been there fault. a rational thought for me would be, " i have come in contact with something that can harm me or a child and i have the opportunity to take that threat away while it is totally legal. its going to be dead!!!" i kill every venomous snake i find for 2 reasons. my family and others safety. if others dont believe this is right thats ok. free country do what you wish.


----------



## kornbreadNmilk (Oct 19, 2009)

photochop!


----------

